# Moving into a flat



## mark84 (Sep 17, 2008)

As a fairly acomplished enthusiast I have been enjoying the benefits of my Karcher pressure washer and snow foam lance for some time, however....

In just over a week I am moving into a 1st floor flat with no access to an outside tap. Now I did consider running a hose from an indoor tap but that is going to be a big no-no for various reasons.

So I feel I am going to have to resort to a hand pump pressure sprayer, along the lines of something like this:

Hozelock Killaspray Plus 7 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

What I'm asking is can anyone give me recommedations? I would like to get an idea of what may offer the best foaming ability (preferably in a smaller handheld pump just for foam application) and one that would offer the best pressure capabilities for rinsing in bigger size (opinions on size also welcome?

So please any thoughts/recommedations welcome 

(apologies to mods if this is in the wrong section)

Thanks


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just get some ONR.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

As Pete says ONR is perfect for you. HAving been in a similar situation myself is can say that you will need the sprayer to pre-treat the panels with ONR.

Then just wash as described in the video on this very site.

If you need to jet wash your wheels/ get the worst off.

Go to the garage, clean and agitate the wheels then pay a quid and jetwash them off along with your lower panels. Then go home and ONR the car.

It will do a perfectly good job although it is not as much fun, after the whole jet wshing method novelty wears off, ONR is a much quicker and more efficient way to wash. 

Leaves you more time for this :buffer:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Might have to take advantage of this idea.

To be fair I could just go to the garage and use the power washer and the 2BM whilst there and dry the car on the 1 minute drive home!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

That Hozelock sprayer looks cracking BTW!


----------



## mark84 (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmm was looking at the ONR but TBh honest I have a bulk bottle of MEGs Hyper and like the idea of sticking to my normal process as possible of foaming first and then rinsing?

Thanks for the suggestions though.

Any other thoughts suggestions on pressure sprayers??

been looking at Hozelock/silverline/draper but still not sure and wondered if there was one that someone has used before for this idea? particularily for the foaming bit??

Thanks


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

To save you the trouble, any sprayer that you pump up by hand is _not_
going to give you the pressure you seek...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mark84 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh I know it wont be anywhere near the pressure of a proper pressure washer but I am hoping for something a little more sophisticated and effecient than simply lobbing a bucket of soapy water over my car to saok off dirt


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, those who are suggesting the ONR option aren't offering you empty advice.
OK, so there's no more "boy's toys", but life will be just as satisfying. The
biggest step will be in believing that. No-one likes change, but if you take it, 
it'll be one that you'll probably look back on and wonder what the fuss was about...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Get over to the eco wash section plenty on there about onr etc.


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fit an outside tap?

I'm in a first floor flat and have been here 3 years. I have fitted an outside tap using some B&Q H2o/plastic pipe, pushfit fittings and an outside tap bought from Screwfix. I have fitted an isolating valve under the sink in the kitchen to prevent others using the tap and to stop it freezing in cold conditions! 

Cost me a total of about £25 :thumb:


----------



## mark84 (Sep 17, 2008)

All great ideas but without going too much into detail all not available to me! :-(

ONR does seem a good idea and I will definately read more into this but does anyone have any recommendations on pump/pressure sprayers? Like I say if there is one that can foam up something like Megs hyperwash then that would be great (albeit it wont be anywhere near as rich or powerful)?

Thanks


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.mobiwasher.co.uk/shop/

This is going to be much better than the original suggestion you made OP.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Im in exactly the same postion as the OP, and as people have already suggested I turned to ONR and haven't looked back, completely understand about wanting something a wee better to blast the dirt with and soak the vehicle but any garden pump spray will be a waste of money I fear, really liking the idea of that mobiwasher link! havent come across that type before, why's it almost doble the price for a 2L cap more though? I'd just stick the the 15L. anyone with any experience of these mobile washers?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fox, do you got to the garage before using onr?

I just can't understand washing ground in dirt into your car! It still boggles my mind.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

there's not one around, jet washes are so phased out from garages these days.

I always use an open ended watering can to make any larger grit/particles slip away, then pre-soak with ONR lifting the reat the the dirt off, then wash with ONR.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah good idea almost a pre-wash with onr.

Don't get me wrong I have both my dad's garage and my work garage to do stuff in but if i'm at the house and fancy giving the car a going over ONR could be the answer.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

gally said:


> Ah good idea almost a pre-wash with onr.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I have both my dad's garage and my work garage to do stuff in but if i'm at the house and fancy giving the car a going over ONR could be the answer.


Yea, you pre-soak with a pump spray (hand one) each panel first before the wash, it's part of one of the guide's on here on how to use it best.

I'm completely converted, you just have to get your head around 'how' it works, it's actually amazing stuff, it holds the dirt in 'suspense' in the water, so techniquely its safer than using grit guards, and has more cleaning power than any other shampoo I've ever used and gives an outstanding shine!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently In a first floor flat as well. I run a hose off the kitchen tap, out the kitchen window, down the side of the flat, along the back and out to where I park the car. The hose is 25m and it just makes it the front of the car in its space.

I know you said you can't run a hose, is it really impossible?? It does make things much easier if you want to keep to traditional methods. However if not then as said, ONR would be a very good idea.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I can run a hose, it's only around 3 metres to my window, especially for rinsing off after claying ect... it's ideal.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grayfox said:


> there's not one around, jet washes are so phased out from garages these days.
> 
> *I always use an open ended watering can* to make any larger grit/particles slip away, then pre-soak with ONR lifting the reat the the dirt off, then wash with ONR.


That kind of defeats the point of ONR to be honest.....

It's an eco answer to using less water, almost none in fact...so going around your car rinsing it, well you may as well use a PW... 

(Don't worry, I still do it too... just can't help myself :wall::wall

I have ONR, and use it for the cars that stay in the driveway during winter.... I don't really like using it, I prefer the whole PW, snow foam etc...

I do think that it is an option for people without access, but I would suspect you would have to use it more (maybe 2 or 3 times a week) to ensure that there is no 'real' heavy dirt on the car...

ONR comes into it's own in the summer nights though....very quick and easy to give the car a once over to keep it look nice...

I know there are people on here who use it all the time and love/prefer it.... I'm just not one of them..... 

:thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it's only a watering can half filled, plus 5L of water in the bucket and 1L Spray bottle. 

I actually find myself washing the car just as often if not more because its less to carry down the stairs and so quick and easy to complete as you dont have to rinse in the first place. It would be a tad silly to soak leafs, big chucks of dirt ect, on the car which is why I use a can. Also as you say yourself it's needed for people in the situation myself and the OP are in.

People don't have to like ONR like you say, but I suggest everyone give it a try, again it wasn't your cup of tea but yea others may love it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's just weird, i'd need to pressure wash my car, there's no way people with salt and grit on their car can possibly go straight into using ONR, it's just not possible imo.

I couldn't car less about eco, I would hose the car down , get some loose crap off it just using the hose pipe then i'd use ONR, dry then do the usual. Infact after the ONR i'd maybe even use the 2BM with some BTBM.

Overkill? Maybe!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

gally said:


> there's no way people with salt and grit on their car can possibly go straight into using ONR, it's just not possible imo.


Sorry, but that is absolute rubbish! It's hype generated by the very same guys
who are presently filling another thread all about how they can't be "bovvered".

Detailing is _not_ about how many processes you can use just to _wash_ a
car, with some sort of macho competition on who can invent the most, or
otherwise _waste_ as much time as possible. In my book, that just invites 
ridicule and it's well deserved. It counts along with self-inflicted injury!

Detailing is about cleaning thoroughly, with a tad more care than most people
think about. The fact that it _can_ be done with very simple processes should
make the hobby appealing and accessible.

ONR has made all the nonsense redundant. Welcome to the 21stC - trust the
advice and there's a strong possibility that you won't look back! Not many of
us are eco-warriors either, but pollution is pollution and fresh water is getting
scarcer, so, if it makes good sense..?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Sorry, but that is absolute rubbish! It's hype generated by the very same guys
> who are presently filling another thread all about how they can't be "bovvered".
> 
> Detailing is _not_ about how many processes you can use just to _wash_ a
> ...


Come again? I'm guessing you think my comment is rubbish?

So I could wash a 3 month winter weathered car with ONR with no pre-wash, just srpay on and wipe off and not inflict any damage to the paint?

It's a simple question.

It started off as an eco product but it's being used by the masses now as it's ease of use is brilliant, as cueball said he'd probably still foam and pre-wash!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> It started off as an eco product but it's being used by the masses now as it's ease of use is brilliant, as cueball said he'd probably still foam and pre-wash!


Yeah, but I talk rubbish, as I am one of the people that can't be bothered (one the thread mentioned)...



Talk about being preachy Pete... not to mention so arrogant with your bovvered comments (which is a term used by CHAV's, which I am not, thank you very much, and I guess others too would be the same)....

Detailing is about cleaning a car the way YOU want, not being judges by any other persons standards...if it takes you 1 step, I'm happy for you, if it takes someone 50 steps, good for them... got nothing to do with being macho....what a t**t you sound with comments like that....

I'll need to remember to view your comments on the (top) pros work when they get the old PW and snow foam out...oh, not to mention the decontamination stages too.... Hold the phone you macho men....you deserve ridicule from Preachy Pete.. :lol:

ONR works for you - great, but everyone has a right to decide what is right for THEM without people passing judgement and calling them names..... Just sounds like you have massive chip on your shoulder against people who don't like your methods and ways....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I didn't want to get into a slanging match but thanks for posting what I was thinking.

Was a little bold of him to jump in like that.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be very clear about what I'm railing against. It's the idea that those people
who choose to not use snowfoam, or indeed cannot use it, are somehow less 
careful about their own methods of car washing. There is one absolute fact! 
No matter which wash method or technique you use, if you have an already 
protected car and you want to keep it that way, there _has_ to be at least 
_one_ contact wipe to do the cleaning. To answer your latest question, ONR 
is well up for that job.

The OP's original questions have also been answered, yet there's still no 
grasping of what you clearly won't be able to do in this new situation. 
That's the point that mystifies and it isn't helped when you try and back this 
up with a completely empty bit of hype about snowfoam.

To re-cap, there is no hand-pumped pressure washer that will create anything
like the kind of pressure you seek. The mobile battery one _may_ be an answer
but filling and carrying could quite become a drawback. So, the most practical
solution in the forced situation is ONR. Just because several people have 
suggested this does _not_ mean that we care less about our paintwork. 
Indeed, the case could easily be made to show the opposite!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Who said you care less about your paint work? 

I think ONR is a wonder product and the reason my question originated is because i'm shocked at how people can get it to perform out with it's boundaries. Ie clean heavily soiled cars and leave no marring.

I'll ask the question again as you seem to be flitting around it...

Can I wash a 3 month winter weathered car with ONR with no pre-wash, just spray on and wipe off and not inflict any damage to the paint?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

gally said:


> Can I wash a 3 month winter weathered car with ONR with no pre-wash, just spray on and wipe off and not inflict any damage to the paint?


Not by what I think you are describing, a bucketless wash method. However, 
even in winter, you would only need one bucket and even that would not 
need to be filled to the brim. Personally, I can't carry much more than a half-
filled bucket and I easily manage with about 4 trips - 2 for the paintwork and 
2 with HFE for the wheels. Each refill gives me a chance for a gulp of a hot 
drink - something else I can't carry very far...

So, yes you can omit the pre-wash. Just use a pre-spray of ONR as shown in
BigPikle's video, then drop some liquid from the sponge / mitt over the area 
you intend to wipe, leaving both with a short dwell-time before applying the 
sponge / mitt. With some practice, you can get to the point where the _one_ 
wipe is _all_ you need to remove the dirt. It's as close as anyone will get to
contactless, with ONR there's never more than the weight of the wash-media.

Edit:


gally said:


> a 3 month winter weathered car


Thinking about it, the prospect of leaving corrosives on a car for that length
of time fills me with horror, even on highly protected paintwork. Is this a
forced delay where 10 minutes cannot be found on one day to wash the
wheels and perhaps 15 minutes on another day to do a body wash with ONR?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

For a good Pump Sprayer here is a good recommendation.... http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Accessories/Pump-Sprayers/1546-/Robust-6L-Trade-Sprayer

It is based on the Orion Pump and is made by the same people - Kwazar


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Kwazar sprayers are very reputable indeed. I found out today that they are marketed by such a brand like Gardena. :thumb:


----------

